# Hinges



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find hinges like these pictured? These are from China...and I can't seem to find them anywhere...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think these are more often referred to as shelf brackets.

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/page.aspx?p=40037&cat=3,43648,43651&ap=1


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, that's it. A bit pricey though....thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Now you know what they are called, you may be able to find less expensive versions, like these at Rockler.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10227


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

These look a bit cheaper.



















.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I used the ones from Rockler to make a "drop leaf" out feed tabl for my cabinet saw. I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, as Dave Paine said, now that I know what they're called, I did find them at my local Home Depot.. I am using them for an outfeed table at my table saw. Thanks everyone for all the help.


----------



## vmihardwarelinks (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, there are many manufacturers which can produce the exact kind of hinges you are looking for and that too at low price with great quality as well.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that is really helpful....not*



vmihardwarelinks said:


> Well, there are many manufacturers which can produce the exact kind of hinges you are looking for and that too at low price with great quality as well.


I suspect a spammer is about to surface here :thumbdown:


----------

